# между 180-200



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn (quoting a book called Еврейские погромы):           


> Число убитых на Украине и в Белоруссии за время от 1917 по 1921 включительно колеблется между 180—200 тыс. чел…


One of the readers of the audio version says между ста восемьюдесятью-двухстами тысяч человек. I was expecting двумястами, but he clearly says двухстами. I understand some native speakers of Russian find the declined numbers problematic. Is двухстами a likely colloquial form?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Нет. Впрочем, "между 180-200" вообще неправильно - должно быть "между 180 *и* 200".


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> Is двухстами a likely colloquial form?


Totally (you can also hear двустами - it's easy to Google). Not that it's a literary standard, of course.


pimlicodude said:


> I understand some native speakers of Russian find the declined numbers problematic.


Declining certain groups of compond numerals, to be precise.


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> Is двухстами a likely colloquial form?


It hasn't become a normative form, although it well existed in the 19th century, and people come up with that form these days by themselves (=it is natural).


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Нет. Впрочем, "между 180-200" вообще неправильно - должно быть "между 180 *и* 200".


A short clip of a the sentence is at clip.mp3  - the и is not given, and двухстами is relatively clear.


----------



## Vovan

*pimlicodude*, GCRaistlin meant that it should be "между 180 и 200" in Solzhenitsyn's text. It was an aside remark.


----------



## pimlicodude

Vovan said:


> *pimlicodude*, GCRaistlin meant that it should be "между 180 и 200" in Solzhenitsyn's text. It was an aside remark.


I see now!


----------



## Vovan

To retain the dash, one would need to remove the preposition and add "в диапазоне" instead: 
_колеблется в диапазоне 180—200 тыс. чел._​


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> _колеблется в диапазоне 180—200 тыс. чел._​


Just to specify: this is read в диапазоне сто восемьдесят - двести тысяч человек.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Just to specify: this is read в диапазоне сто восемьдесят - двести тысяч человек.


Is there any particular reason not to use the genitive case?


----------



## pimlicodude

Maroseika said:


> Just to specify: this is read в диапазоне сто восемьдесят - двести тысяч человек.


Thank you. I didn't realise it would be the nominative after в диапазоне.


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> Is there any particular reason not to use the genitive case?


I think, for Maroseika's post, that it is kind of bracketed off: в диапазоне [X-Y].


----------



## pimlicodude

In между ста восемьюдесятью и двухстами тысяч человек, do you have the option of using тысячами? I think this may depend on whether the numeral is viewed as a numeral or a noun. Does it have to be тысяч in the genitive plural?


----------



## Maroseika

Awwal12 said:


> Is there any particular reason not to use the genitive case?


Я рассуждаю так: диапазон - пределы распространения чего-либо. Поэтому диапазон должен быть назван двумя границами (именно назван, т.е. в им.п.). Например, диапазон изменения частоты, но диапазон двадцать - тридцать мегагерц.
Впрочем, в справке gramota.ru сказано, что этот вопрос не регламентирован и лучше переформулировать (диапазон от... до... и т.п.).


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> In между ста восемьюдесятью и двухстами тысяч человек, do you have the option of using тысячами? I think this may depend on whether the numeral is viewed as a numeral or a noun. Does it have to be тысяч in the genitive plural?


In fact, I'd prefer тысячами here.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> In между ста восемьюдесятью и двухстами тысяч человек, do you have the option of using тысячами? I think this may depend on whether the numeral is viewed as a numeral or a noun. Does it have to be тысяч in the genitive plural?


I don't see how genitive can be possible here. Между десятью и ста тысяч? It's definitely numeral, unlike something like между десятками и сотнями тысяч.


----------



## Budspok

Shouldn't it be "между ставосьмюдесятью и двумястами тысячями человек"?


----------



## pimlicodude

Budspok said:


> Shouldn't it be "между ставосьмюдесятью и двумястами тысячями человек"?


Yes - but I think the spelling is тысяч*а*ми.


----------



## Budspok

pimlicodude said:


> Yes - but I think the spelling is тысяч*а*ми.


You bet.


----------



## Rosett

Лучше сказать: «… колеблется от ста восьмидесяти до двухсот тысяч».


----------

